# Course recommendations in Australia



## Nephilim (Jun 26, 2004)

Since I'm moving back to Australia, what schools/courses can people recommend in sound engineering or technical theater in general? I'm aware of SAE.

Melbourne preferred, but I'm flexible.

As a side note, anyone have any connections they could pull to get me some employment once I'm back? I arrive in Oct/Nov but my parents' existing employment won't kick back in until Jan 05.

Thanks. -Cail


----------



## Mayhem (Jun 26, 2004)

Coming back home eh?

Well I don't know much about Melbourne, but dj_illusions lives there so if he doesn't wander past this post in a day or so, PM him as I am sure he could give you some info.

A local Uni here use to run a tech theatre course at the WA Acadamy of Performing Arts. I just had a quick look at their web site but couldn't find anything. I do know someone who use to teach there so if Perth is an option I can follow it up for you.

What was it - the tim tams that drew you back!! (they make the ice cream version now)


----------



## Nephilim (Jun 27, 2004)

Well, my grandmother just brought us some Tim Tams, so I have my fix again... but yeah, that's pretty much it 

Nah, more of a visa/funding issue, blah blah blah - either way, I'm coming back.


----------



## dj_illusions (Jul 9, 2004)

IM BACK... i just happend to wander by as mayhem puts it!

in melbourne, we have the box hill institute which does our major theatre course whicih is sound and lighting and u pick one to major in from memory. thats about 20mins outta the melbourne cbd (not sure how familar you are with melbourne). 

There is also a Julius Media accredited training course which gets you a certificate three qualification in either sound, lighting or stage managing and I believe that they hold that at the Vic Arts centre now. It isnt as comprehensive as the Box Hill course but gets you a quick sound qualification. 

There is a couple of other courses around but they are the two main ones, oh and there is also a production course which covers ligthing and sound at Vic College of the Arts, but I think if you predomantly want training in the tech area then box hill is your best bet. 

speaking of PM's... where abouts are they on the new site layout... you go away for a few weeks (golfing) and come back and find everything has changed lol what am i to do! argh


----------



## Nephilim (Jul 9, 2004)

I used to go to Kingswood College (high school) in Box Hill  Lived in Melbourne for 15 years before moving here. Thanks for the info!


----------



## dj_illusions (Jul 10, 2004)

haha.. its kinda ironic i recommended you to somewhere in boxhill, even though i dont know the area and it turns out you are from there. the only place in boxhill that i know is lighitng lab and the benz dealership i bought my car at hahaha.. other than that, id have nooo idea.. infact, i dont even know where the tafe is!

i was thinking about the post when i was at work last night for some weird reason and rememberd one more place that offers a course, however I have completely drawn a blank now... i will try really hard to focus on positive energy and re conjure up the thought..

anyway, i presume you are back in australia now?


----------



## Nephilim (Jul 10, 2004)

No, we move in November.


----------

